# Linux Receives 20th Birthday Video From Microsoft



## Rahim (Jul 21, 2011)

> The Linux kernel has received birthday wishes from an unexpected direction — a video animation from Microsoft. Quoting The H: 'The video picks up on the strained relationship between Microsoft and Linux by displaying the phrase "Microsoft Vs. Linux" and then showing Tux, the Linux mascot, turning his back on the offer of a birthday cake from Microsoft. After a brief outline of the history between Microsoft and Linux, the video ends with a conciliatory gesture: Tux accepts the birthday cake in his igloo and the video ends with "Happy Birthday" and the editing of the initial phrase to "Microsoft and Linux?' The Linux Foundation has more stuff celebrating the kernel's 20th birthday.



[YOUTUBE]ZA2kqAIOoZM[/YOUTUBE]



Linux Receives 20th Birthday Video From Microsoft - Slashdot


----------



## thetechfreak (Jul 21, 2011)

Nice video actually 

anyways HAPPY BIRTHDAY LINUX  !!


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Jul 21, 2011)

Wow..!! Nice video 

Thanks for sharing 

Oh yeah, Happy B'Day Linux


----------



## desai_amogh (Jul 21, 2011)

Happy Birthday Linux !


----------



## tkin (Jul 21, 2011)

Yes, good, now Kiss and makeup ms and linux.

If MS and linux joins forces(Microlinux, sounds too cool), then Apple would be buried 100ft under.


----------



## buddyram (Jul 21, 2011)

long live linux


----------



## Rahim (Jul 21, 2011)

tkin said:


> Yes, good, now Kiss and makeup ms and linux.
> 
> If MS and linux joins forces(Microlinux, sounds too cool), then Apple would be buried 100ft under.


There are too many reasons why MS MUST never be trusted.


----------



## Neuron (Jul 21, 2011)

They say it's a trojan cake.


----------



## baccilus (Jul 21, 2011)

Happy Birthday Linux . I love you


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jul 21, 2011)

The Cake is a LIE!.

Anyway better interoperatibility is good.


----------



## sygeek (Jul 24, 2011)

Saw this on reddit, anyway, nice share.


----------



## wilgluck (Aug 10, 2011)

It's great a video,Thanks for posting it here. I am regular user of Linux. Linux rock all time.


----------



## Rahim (Aug 10, 2011)

^Nice to find another Linuxer


----------

